# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كرسي الاعتراف >  " anoucha " ضيفة كرسي الاعتراف

## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]نتابع مع كرسي الإعتراف

وهذه المرة مع عضو مميز جدا جدا جدا

من بلد رائعٍ جدا جدا جدا

ولهذا العضو تواجد وحضور خاص .. ويستحق منا ان نمُر على كل تفاصيل حياته

ونتعمّق في شخصيته وطريقته ..

انها أختنــــــــــــا الرائعة



anoucha
من الجزائر الشقيق



انها من بلد الروعة والجمال فكيف لا يكون لحضورها روعة وجمال!

فلنـــــــرحب بها اشد ترحيب  :Eh S(7): 


 :Eh S(21):  :Eh S(21):  :Eh S(21): 



[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]اختي انوشة اهلا بكِ  :Smile: 


دعينا نتعرف على بطاقتكِ الشخصية ونقترب منكِ بشكل اكثر تفصيلا  :Cgiving: [/align]

----------


## بياض الثلج

انوشه ع الكرسي  :SnipeR (7): 

مش معمول ولا كعك  :Icon29: 

سؤالي كبداية فقط 

كيف تتوقعين كرسي الاعتراف وجلستك عليه ؟؟؟ يعني اشربي فنجان قهوة واقلبيه واقرأي فيه شو حيصير هووون :SnipeR (39):

----------


## عاشق الحصن

اهلا و سهلا بأنوشه 

نورتي الكرسي

اذا هيك

خليني اروح اجهزلك شي الفين سؤال وارجع

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> انوشه ع الكرسي 
> 
> مش معمول ولا كعك 
> 
> سؤالي كبداية فقط 
> 
> كيف تتوقعين كرسي الاعتراف وجلستك عليه ؟؟؟ يعني اشربي فنجان قهوة واقلبيه واقرأي فيه شو حيصير هووون



انوشة اعطيني انطباعك اول ما قرأتي سؤال بياض الثلج؟  :Icon29:  وهل تتوقعين حدوث كارثة ما ان استمرت هذه الموجة الغريبة من الأسئلة اللامتوقعة!!!

----------


## anoucha

> انوشة اعطيني انطباعك اول ما قرأتي سؤال بياض الثلج؟  وهل تتوقعين حدوث كارثة ما ان استمرت هذه الموجة الغريبة من الأسئلة اللامتوقعة!!!


محمود لكبياض وحدة هبلة  :Icon29:  :Icon29: شو ما بدها تسال تسال

----------


## شمعة امل

يا سلاااااااااااااااااااااااام  
حلو كتير انوشه عالكرسي 
جهزيلي حالك لاسئلتي  :SnipeR (7):

----------


## anoucha

> [align=center]اختي انوشة اهلا بكِ 
> 
> 
> دعينا نتعرف على بطاقتكِ الشخصية ونقترب منكِ بشكل اكثر تفصيلا [/align]


مرسي محمود على المقدمة الرائعة
انا اسماء من الجزائر سجلت بهاد المنتدى عن طريق المتميزة 
انا مخاتي فالتين عالاخر بدرس بالجامعة تخصص مالية اخر سنة 
اخر العنقود بالبيت يعني دلوعة العيلة  :Icon29:  :Icon29:

----------


## anoucha

ول ول ول شو صاير الكل بيقلي جهزي حالك :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> محمود لكبياض وحدة هبلة شو ما بدها تسال تسال




يا سلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااام  :04f8b3e14f: 

اي الله يسعدك والله انك فشيتيلي خلقي  :Icon29: 


انوشة اهلا وسهلا فيكِ عالكرسي ويلا الك 6 شهور قعدة بلكي قدرنا نشكّل جبهة ضد التيارات المُعادية  :SnipeR (7):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> مرسي محمود على المقدمة الرائعة
> انا اسماء من الجزائر سجلت بهاد المنتدى عن طريق المتميزة 
> انا مخاتي فالتين عالاخر بدرس بالجامعة تخصص مالية اخر سنة 
> اخر العنقود بالبيت يعني دلوعة العيلة




اهلا وسهلا فيكِ اسماء ومنوريتنا اختي الكريمة وعقبال ما تتخرجي بتفوق ان شاء الله ويا رب الشهادة العليا قريبا  :Smile: 


اختي انوشة شو بعنيلك اسم (anoucha) ؟ هل لهُ معنى خاص لديكِ؟

----------


## anoucha

مشكور محمود :Icon29: ..........

----------


## anoucha

> اهلا وسهلا فيكِ اسماء ومنوريتنا اختي الكريمة وعقبال ما تتخرجي بتفوق ان شاء الله ويا رب الشهادة العليا قريبا 
> 
> 
> اختي انوشة شو بعنيلك اسم (anoucha) ؟ هل لهُ معنى خاص لديكِ؟


والله كلمة انوشة او انوش منتشرة كتير بالجزائر بين الشباب الها معاني كتيرة 
منها انو الواحد بيتبع المودة وواحد اهبل  :SnipeR (17):  ودلوووووووووع

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> والله كلمة انوشة او انوش منتشرة كتير بالجزائر بين الشباب الها معاني كتيرة 
> منها انو الواحد بيتبع المودة وواحد اهبل  ودلوووووووووع



لا خليها دلوع احسن  :SnipeR (60): 

هاد متل عنا بقولوا فلان مسكن او على نياته . بمعنى انو اهبل او يشُق طرقا للهبل  :Confused: 


اختي انوشة مرحبا بكِ مرة اخرى وبالتأكيد لي عودة قريبة مع الكثير من الاسئلة .. فلا تبتعدي  :Smile:

----------


## شمعة امل

هاي 
انا بعرف عنك كل شي تقريبا يعني 
اسئلتي رايحه تكون مخلطه ومانيش حابه نديرلك صوالح تاع مهابيل ذروك  :SnipeR (39): 
1/ انت تتسمين بالغموض ؟ ليش ؟؟
2/ شو رايك بالصداقه ؟
3/ ماذا يعني لكي الحب ؟
4/ ايهما اقوى ؟
5/ شو هي طموحاتك ؟
6/ كيف كانت طلعتك من البيت قبل يومين ؟؟ 
7/ شو رايك بمنتديات الحصن في الوقت الحالي ؟
8/ شو اكتر شي بيعصبك لما بتكوني عالنت ؟

بعدين ارجعلك ،  :SnipeR (7):

----------


## بياض الثلج

> ول ول ول شو صاير الكل بيقلي جهزي حالك


مش عارفة انك أهبل وحدة هووون بالمنتدى  :SnipeR (7): 

المهم عزيزتي أسماء اسمك حلو واحلى من انوشه ليش؟؟؟

وبالنسبة لأسئلتي شو رأيك راح أصبها فقط عن محمود موافقة ؟؟؟

----------


## anoucha

> هاي 
> انا بعرف عنك كل شي تقريبا يعني 
> اسئلتي رايحه تكون مخلطه ومانيش حابه نديرلك صوالح تاع مهابيل ذروك 
> اهلا اهلا شلونتش اصفر ولا احمر
> 1/ انت تتسمين بالغموض ؟ ليش ؟
> انا ام الغموض 
> ليش؟لانو انا بخلي الناس تشوف اللي بدي ياهم يشوفوه
> 2/ شو رايك بالصداقه ؟
> شغلة حلوة كتير
> ...


يا شرييييييييرة انت :Bl (12):  :Bl (12):

----------


## anoucha

> مش عارفة انك أهبل وحدة هووون بالمنتدى 
> 
> المهم عزيزتي أسماء اسمك حلو واحلى من انوشه ليش؟؟؟
> 
> وبالنسبة لأسئلتي شو رأيك راح أصبها فقط عن محمود موافقة ؟؟؟


تسلمي حبيبتي 
اسالي متل ما بدك

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> مش عارفة انك أهبل وحدة هووون بالمنتدى 
> 
> المهم عزيزتي أسماء اسمك حلو واحلى من انوشه ليش؟؟؟
> 
> وبالنسبة لأسئلتي شو رأيك راح أصبها فقط عن محمود موافقة ؟؟؟




 :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19): 


هالكرسي رح يكون طش ورش انا بوريكي يا هناء وانوشة اصلا ما بتحكي عني متلك يا نقاقة  :SnipeR (40):

----------


## شمعة امل

> يا شرييييييييرة انت


في اسئله ما جاوبتي عليها يا كوكو  :Copy Of Az3ar:

----------


## بياض الثلج

> تسلمي حبيبتي 
> اسالي متل ما بدك



حبيبتي انتي 

ما رأيك برد محمود الأخير بكرسي الاعتراف قبل ثواني معدودة ؟؟؟

----------


## بياض الثلج

هاي من جديد  :SnipeR (81): 

جد جد منورة الكرسي اسماء

المهم اسئلتي اليوم 
1- شو رأيك بلون محمود الأصف لابق عليه ولا بلبقله لون آخر ؟

2- بتتوقعي محمود ليش ما بنتصر ع النكشات المخ اللي نازلة عليه صارلها سنتين ونص مني ومن زيد اللي هو عاشق الحصن ؟

3- شو رأيك بمحمود كمدير ومحمود العضو الحباب ومحمود الهادي جدا ومحمود المحب ؟؟ :SnipeR (17): 

4- برأيك محمود بحب تواجدك انتي أكتر ولا زيد وانا ؟؟؟ :SnipeR (38): 

5- شو رأيك بترتيب محمود ليش هالقد ماشي ع السطر هل بترجعي الاسباب انها عقدة نفسية ؟؟ ولا الترتيب والنظام حلو ؟ رغم انه الانسان بطبعه ميال للخراب  :SnipeR (70): 

راجعيتلك حياتي  :SnipeR (81):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]الله لا يوطرزلك  :Acebf6cab7: [/align]

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

اهلا فيكي انوشه نورتي الكرسي 

جاوبيلي هالاسئله 

 اذا اردت ان تبكي الان , فعلى من تبكي؟

من ستختار ليمسح دموعك ؟

لو خيروك بين حبيبك وبين اعز صديق فمن تختار ؟



من يسكن قلبك؟

هل تعتقد ان حظك سيئ؟


((مستحيل انساك)) لمن تقوليها ؟


(( انت كل شيء بحياتي )) لمن تقولها ؟


متى اخر مره بكيت؟


..................................................  ..................................................  .............................. راجعلك  :Bl (11):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]anoucha  :SnipeR (69): [/align]

----------


## anoucha

مرحبا يا جماعة كيفكم انا اسفة انو ما جاوبت عالاسئلة لانو من يوم الجمعة لليوم كنت بحضر اعراس بالعيلة 
وبوعدكم انو جاوب عليهم بكرة

----------


## anoucha

> هاي من جديد 
> 
> جد جد منورة الكرسي اسماء
> مرسي حبيبتي 
> المهم اسئلتي اليوم 
> 1- شو رأيك بلون محمود الأصف لابق عليه ولا بلبقله لون آخر ؟
> لا لازم يجرب لون تاني
> 2- بتتوقعي محمود ليش ما بنتصر ع النكشات المخ اللي نازلة عليه صارلها سنتين ونص مني ومن زيد اللي هو عاشق الحصن ؟
> بدو واحد يساعدو يمكن بعرف الشخص المناسب
> ...


 :SnipeR (18):  :SnipeR (18):

----------


## anoucha

> اهلا فيكي انوشه نورتي الكرسي 
> 
> جاوبيلي هالاسئله 
> 
>  اذا اردت ان تبكي الان , فعلى من تبكي؟
> ما حدا 
> من ستختار ليمسح دموعك ؟
> بفضل اني امسح دموعي لحالي
> لو خيروك بين حبيبك وبين اعز صديق فمن تختار ؟
> ...


 :SnipeR (18):  :SnipeR (18):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]انوشة أهلا بكِ على كرسي الإعتراف  :Smile: 



- الجزائر من أكثر البلاد في العالم جمالا وتنوعا ، بماذا تصفين الجزائر عموما ، ومدينتك خصوصا؟

- من المعلوم ان الشعب الجزائري من أقرب الشعوب العربية الى القضية الفلسطينية والشعب الفلسطيني المُحاصر ، وما نلمسُهُ من وقفات للجزائر مع القضية يُثبتُ عُمق االعلاقات بين الشعبين ، نريد كلمة من مواطنة جزائرية الى فلسطين وشعب فلسطين ..

- اختى انوشة بماذا تصفين كل من الآتية أسماؤهم:

* شمعة أمل
* أميرة قوس النصر
* عاشق الحصن
* صديقة بنت الشديفات
* احلام
* هدوء عاصف
* احساس المطر
* حسان القضاة
* دليلة
* بياض الثلج

- اختي انوشة اريد منكِ نصيحة الى إداريي منتديات الحصن الأردنية ، وأُخرى الى الأعضاء الكرام ، وأُخرى لشخص تختارينه  :Smile: 

- لو حدث واصبحتِ مالكة لمنتدى ما .. ما اول قرار تتخذينه وتباشرين في تنفيذه؟




لي عودة  :Smile: 

[/align]

----------


## anoucha

> [align=center]انوشة أهلا بكِ على كرسي الإعتراف 
> 
> 
> thnx ma7moud
> - الجزائر من أكثر البلاد في العالم جمالا وتنوعا ، بماذا تصفين الجزائر عموما ، ومدينتك خصوصا؟
> هي بيتي وامي التانية بحب ريحة ترابها بلد كبير بيسع كل اولادو مختلفة التضاريس واولادها مختلفين باللهجات بس حبها بيجمعنا بتلاقي البحر والغابة جنب بعض والرمل قد ما ظليت احكي ما رح وفي بلدي 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


سوري محمود اني تاخرت بالاجابة

----------


## طوق الياسمين

اسئلتي كالتالي:

1. وزنك؟؟
2. طولك؟؟
3. برأيك مناسبين طولك ووزنك لاعطاء المثالية المطلوبة؟؟
4. هل تربين اظافرك وما لون الطلاء الذي تحبين؟؟
5. اكثر الالوان المحببة اليكي؟؟
6. هواية مفضلة وتقومين بممارستها دائما؟؟
7. هل تمتلكين غرفة لكي وحدك؟؟
8. من يعلم من هي انوشة الحقيقة بكل شيء بداخلها خارجها حياتها وصفاتها؟؟
9. هل ندمتي على قرار اتخذته؟؟
10. ماذا يعني لكي منتديات الحصن الاردنية؟؟
11. هل اردتي ان اسألك سؤال اخبريني عنه؟؟
12. هل اعجبتكي اسألتي ام انها شخصية جدا؟؟

اشكرك واتمنى التقدم والتميز  :SnipeR (87):

----------


## ورده السعاده

نورتي الكرسي يا اسماء القمر:

1-مين اغلى ناس غلى قلبك؟؟؟

2-اذا حبييتي بتوفي؟؟؟

3-بتحبي تكوني صداقات؟؟؟

4-شو برجك؟؟؟

5-عندك حساب على الفيس بوك؟؟؟

6-شو لون عيونك؟؟؟

7-ممكن تقبليني صديقه؟؟؟

8-هل انتي محجبه؟؟؟

9-شو تخصصك في التوجيهي؟؟؟

10-كم نتيجتك بالتوجيهي؟؟؟

11-عمرك حبيتي بجد؟؟؟

12-محافظه على قراءة القرأن؟؟؟


..............................................راجع  الك يا حلوة

 :SnipeR (69):  :Bl (8):  :Bl (7):  :Bl (7):

----------


## عاشق الحصن

مرحبا 

انا عندي 3 اسئله اليوم

1 ما لونك المفضل

ما رأيك بالحب

وما تقولين لمن يحبك

----------


## anoucha

> اسئلتي كالتالي:
> 
> 1. وزنك؟؟
> حاليا 63
> 2. طولك؟؟
> 1.63
> 3. برأيك مناسبين طولك ووزنك لاعطاء المثالية المطلوبة؟؟
> ما فهمت سؤالك
> 4. هل تربين اظافرك وما لون الطلاء الذي تحبين؟؟
> ...


مرسي حبيبتي :Bl (31):  :Bl (31):

----------


## anoucha

> نورتي الكرسي يا اسماء القمر:
> 
> 1-مين اغلى ناس غلى قلبك؟؟؟
> ابي وامي وكل عايلتي ورفقاتي
> 2-اذا حبييتي بتوفي؟؟؟
> اكيد 
> 3-بتحبي تكوني صداقات؟؟؟
> اكيد
> 4-شو برجك؟؟؟
> ...


انت الحلوة يا روحي

----------


## anoucha

> مرحبا 
> 
> انا عندي 3 اسئله اليوم
> 
> 1 ما لونك المفضل
> بحب كل الالوان 
> بس بدرجة اكتر البينك والازرق
> ما رأيك بالحب
> عنجد شعور رائع واسمى من اي شي
> ...


مرسي زيد :Eh S(8):  :Eh S(8):

----------


## طوق الياسمين

مشكورة اجوبة رائعة

----------


## ورده السعاده

يسلموا انوشه اجوبتك حلووووووة

----------


## عاشق الحصن

مشكوره اسماء على هالإجابات الروعه

وهلأ الاسئله هاي

1 ) هل انت تتعاملين بدملوماسيه

2 ) ان اعز اصدقائك هي شمعة امل فهل تعلم كل اسرارك

3 ) هل تعتقدين انك بيوم انك ندمتي بقراراتك العاطفيه

4 ) ما هو هدفك في الحياه

5 ) ما هو منظورك للحياه السعيده

6 ) اين هي انوشه من تحقيق اهدافها

7) ما هي اجمل مفاجئه في حياتك

8 ) ما هو اسوأ قرار اتخذته اسماء

9 ) لو عاد الزمان بأنوشه ما هو اهم شيء ستفعله اسماء

10) رسالة اعتذار لمن توجهها انوشه

راجع مع بعض الاسئله

----------


## anoucha

> مشكوره اسماء على هالإجابات الروعه
> 
> وهلأ الاسئله هاي
> 
> 1 ) هل انت تتعاملين بدملوماسيه
> كتير ديبلوماسية
> 2 ) ان اعز اصدقائك هي شمعة امل فهل تعلم كل اسرارك
> هي فعلا اعزصيدقاتي بس ما بتعرف كل اسراري
> 3 ) هل تعتقدين انك بيوم انك ندمتي بقراراتك العاطفيه
> ...


مرسي زيد :Bl (7):  :Bl (7):

----------


## تامر العكاليك ( ابو مهند)

فكره حلوه ..مين الضيف 

 :36 10 2[1]:

----------


## عاشق الحصن

شكرا انوشه  على اجاباتك الرائعه

وهاي كمان كمشة أسئله 


ماهي طموحاتك المستقبلية؟

هل انت اخترت التخصص الذي تدرس به ام اجبرت عليه وتريد تخصص اخر؟

ما اكثر الامور التي تنرفزك ؟

ما اكثر الامور التي تبسطك؟

هل قلبك مشغول ام ينتظر من يشغلة؟

ما هي اكثر الامور التي تندم على انك فعلتها؟

من هم اكثر الاشخاص المزعجين في حياتك؟


شكرا انوشه

----------


## anoucha

> شكرا انوشه  على اجاباتك الرائعه
> 
> وهاي كمان كمشة أسئله 
> 
> 
> ماهي طموحاتك المستقبلية؟ 
> ما فهمت السؤال
> 
> هل انت اخترت التخصص الذي تدرس به ام اجبرت عليه وتريد تخصص اخر؟
> ...


العفو زيد مرسي

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]انوشة كيفك اليوم؟؟  :Eh S(7): [/align]

----------


## عاشق الحصن

هاد السؤال المهم من هدوء عاصف

واما السؤال اللي مني

كيف الجو اليوم

----------


## شمعة امل

> من هم اكثر الاشخاص المزعجين في حياتك؟
> 
> رفقاتي 
> ههههههه


اه والله ؟؟هههههههههههههههههه

----------

